# Hornets Acquire Alex Garcia [Merged]



## tdizzle

*Hornets sign Alex Garcia*

*Hornets Acquire Alex Garcia (6-16-04)*



> New Orleans - The New Orleans Hornets announced they have claimed guard Alex Garcia off of waivers from San Antonio. Garcia played in two games for the Spurs last season as a rookie, averaging 1.5 points and 1.0 steals in 6.5 minutes.
> 
> "We had a chance to evaluate him last year when he was healthy and we feel he has a good shot to compete for a roster spot and help our club," said Assistant General Manager Allan Bristow.
> 
> Garcia missed the first 33 games of 2003-04 while on the Injured List with a fractured fifth metatarsal in his left foot. He suffered the injury in a preseason game against the Hornets on October 22. The 6-3 Brazilian was activated on January 5 and played in two games. He was placed on the Injured List on January 9 with a right knee contusion after the Spurs acquired Charlie Ward and missed the final 47 games of the season.
> 
> Prior to joining the Spurs, Garcia averaged 17.9 points, 4.0 rebounds and 4.0 assists for Ribeirao Presto in Brazil's Paulista League in 2002-03. Those numbers earned him All-Brazilian League First Team honors and he was named the league's Forward of the Year.



Alex Garcia:


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Hornets Acquire Alex Garcia*

I really hope he earns a spot in this team. He did pretty well in the pre-season with the Spurs.

Here is an old post I wrote about him:



> Seriously, he is good enough to play some minutes behind Parker and Manu, don't expect too much. He was the best defensive player on our National league and has a great athleticism. He has a good 3 point shoot and can drive to the basket pretty well. Pop noticed him on the Olympic Qualifying and invited him for some tests, after playing quite well on Pre-Season games they choose to keep him, he still can be cut until January, but since this team has just 14 players, I think he probably will stay with the Spurs for this season.


You can see he is athletic gifted, some pictures:


----------



## Starks

Shammond Williams in a restricted free agent. These two will have to battle it out for a spot on the roster, unless Armstrong is traded. Garcia looks like a good player that could help the team.


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Also keep in mind the Hornets shrewd move to “steal” point guard prospect Alex Garcia off waivers from the San Antonio Spurs prior to the draft. Garcia is certainly better than any second round draft pick the Hornets will select and is possibly one of the answers the team is looking for in upgrading their overall athleticism.


[Link] 

Interesting.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Just wish Alex could get minutes... He would stun some eyes in NO...The guy is good... he's game is extremely like Ginobili in my opinion... But i don't think he can be as good as Ginobili...

Besides... He's a SG not PG as he was being forced to train in SA. About the same problem with Leandrinho Barbosa(trully SG not PG).

But if he's going to fight for minutes with Wesley, the rookie guy, Williams and Armstrong... I'm Happy!


----------



## ¹²³

Well, it seems he found a way to get back in the NBA, after recovering from a pretty bad injury.


----------



## ¹²³

"Brazilian guard Alex Garcia has signed a one-year contract with the New Orleans Hornets."
"The contract is not guaranteed, according to agent Marcelo Maffia." 
"Garcia will travel to Oklahoma City next Sunday."

http://esporte.uol.com.br/basquete/ultimas/2005/09/21/ult60u10585.jhtm (in portuguese).


----------



## Tooeasy

thats cool, him tearing his acl(i believe) early last season was a huge upset, he would have been given plenty of time to play and couldve proven himself much easier. Now hes gonna have to fight minutes with quite a few other players.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Rafaelaraujotody said:


> Just wish Alex could get minutes... He would stun some eyes in NO...The guy is good... he's game is extremely like Ginobili in my opinion... But i don't think he can be as good as Ginobili...


 He's nothing like Ginobili at all. Believe me, I'd know. He is a good player though, nowhere near Ginobili's talent, but he was still an excellent pick up for ya'll IMO.

Glad, he's back, and I hope he can get some decent minutes with ya'll this season. He's one hell of a player, but he's never really gotten to prove himself.


----------

